# '09 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3...riding again!



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, after over 15 yrs. of no bike riding, I felt guilty with my sportbike motorcycle obsession that was getting me no exercise and picked up a bike again. I got out on my old late-80s Centurion Ironman Master Dave Scott, but found out that I am more out of shape than I figured. I thought, at 53 yrs. old and 145 lbs., that I wouldn't be THAT out of shape, but even short rides that included any long, gradual hills left me in pain. The bike was also a little short and cramped, so I got to reading and researching on the internet and at a couple of LBS.


Test rode several bikes, mostly relaxed geometry ones, including Felt Z35, Look 566, Cannondale Synapse Carbon, Cannondale CAAD 9-5, and a Trek Madone (forgot which one). The relaxed geo and carbon ones felt the best for what I wanted to do and the Synapse just felt the most right. But couldn't find a new Synapse Carbon in stock in my size anywhere locally. 

Did some homework and interviews...took a wild swing on Ebay....not for the faint of heart.
Ended up with a nice deal on this '09 Synapse Carbon 3 with Dura Ace / Ultegra for less than a new bike with lesser components. The bike is sweet, smooth, and fits what I need...I got lucky. I'm pumped to ride and try to get out whenever I've got an hour, or four. I still suck, but am improving every day.

Oh...and this website rules for information!

**


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes my freind, you do suck. There's no sense in trying to become any better. Save yourself a lot of pain and just pack the bike back up and send it to me.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, my calves are in pain....shoot me an address! And a cashier's check  


**


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Changed out the bar tape for my first time ever....well, actually, taped OVER the previous tape since it was still good and I wanted to try out a thicker bar feel. Final result feels real good to my hands...looks better, too.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Sweet. Very sweet!! It definitely looks better with the white bar tape, though it will take a bit of scrubbing now and then to keep it looking good. Hurry up and wear out those tires, so you can pu on a set of red ones, or black with a red stripe!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

cyclust said:


> Sweet. Very sweet!! It definitely looks better with the white bar tape, though it will take a bit of scrubbing now and then to keep it looking good. Hurry up and wear out those tires, so you can pu on a set of red ones, or black with a red stripe!



Heh, I've been researching and so far have the Michelin Krylion Black/Red in mind when the time comes.  

**


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats! I just picked up a Synapse Carbon 3 this weekend too! Feeling your joy


----------



## robm90 (Aug 5, 2010)

Your bike is beautiful. I love the paint scheme and it looks very clean with the white bar tape. I just bought a 2007 synapse 1 used and can't wait to receive it. Yours looks faster with the 3 tone paint job.


----------

